# NPA Grand National ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Will be held in Des Moines, Iowa - December 7 through December 9, 2006

http://www.npausa.com/nationals.htm

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! The ISPA's site sure had pictures of lovely pigeons! 

There are some VERY strange fancy pigeons in this world! 

Then again, dogs and cats have some VERY interesting breeds too!


----------

